# Just got gear. Why is TREN as light in color as everything else ??  HELP



## themaze619 (Jun 2, 2013)

Guys,

Just got a fair amount of gear in...  When I looked at the bottles, everything was exactly the same color.....  Correct me if I am wrong, but in my experience Tren is always darker....  I am hoping this source is legit.  I got name from here....  Just to name a few of the compunds purchased.......  Cyp, Test E, Masteron, Tren E, EQ......


----------



## vicious 13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Depends on carrier oil and what they made it from


----------



## president (Jun 2, 2013)

Tren varies in color. I've had great tren that was very similar in color to cyp.


----------



## NTL (Jun 2, 2013)

president said:


> Tren varies in color. I've had great tren that was very similar in color to cyp.



True I have had it from almost clear to dark.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 2, 2013)

I think every tren I have ever made, seen or received has been yellowish. Pretty certain I have never seen a clear tren.  No saying it can't be clear... Does it have even a slight yellow cast to it... 
If its tren ace you should know pretty quick after injecting


----------



## murf23 (Jun 2, 2013)

I have always had dark and I always felt the darker the better . Just a mental thing I guess . I would not be happy with light tren . It would mind fuck me


----------



## Dannie (Jun 3, 2013)

Every tren I've ever seen was brownish. 
Even Geneza Pharma tren is brown, and they use clear carrier oil.


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 3, 2013)

I've gotten it light and it got darker as time went on. Or you got some tranny urine


----------



## AmM (Jun 3, 2013)

When I used to home brew tren a it always had darker yellowish tint to it. If I wasn't paying attention
and left it baking longer then I should it would get darker, more brownish.

Did you contact your source, he should tell you why. But as somebody else said tren isn't like say EQ,
you know when your on and that it's good stuff.


----------



## jay_steel (Jun 3, 2013)

the best tren i have ever ran was really light. So judging it by color is stupid, because the darkest tren i have ran was also the worst.


----------



## Gearguy (Jun 3, 2013)

Color has nothing to do with if the Tren is real or not.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 3, 2013)

He did contact me, he was told why but apparently needs additional verification which is fine. I know he will be thrilled with it.


----------



## collinb (Jun 3, 2013)

Tren is a little different in color variatoin.  There are many factors altering its appearance.
Two of the main ones: heat and carrier oil.

The carrier oil plays a large part in the color of the final product, and depending on what you use can make it darker or clearer but will almost always be a golden or clear solution.

With heat, especially when brewing tren, there is a high level of oxidation that occurs.  This oxidation will cause the compound to turn a rustic color often making it appear brown/red/rusty/amber in color rather than its normal clear color.  the longer you heat it for or the higher you heat the oil, the darker it becomes.  This wont ruin the product in any way and has no indication on the purity or amount of hormone in the solution.  Just trust your cook when you get it, because color is no indicator for the validity of any steroid product.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 3, 2013)

collinb said:


> Tren is a little different in color variatoin.  There are many factors altering its appearance.
> Two of the main ones: heat and carrier oil.
> 
> The carrier oil plays a large part in the color of the final product, and depending on what you use can make it darker or clearer but will almost always be a golden or clear solution.
> ...



Just got off the phone with Olympus, he said exactly the same thing. Think you were listening in!! Thanks for the post!!


----------



## collinb (Jun 3, 2013)

No problem glad to help


----------



## s2h (Jun 3, 2013)

these days color doesnt matter..back when everything came from pellets and there wasnt this large variety of oils etc..it was always pretty dark..i have seen tren A that is almost clear and worked fine....


----------



## darkshadowlander (Jun 3, 2013)

I have in my stash 3 different labs Tren.  All three differ in color and thickness.  Im assuming you got your tren from Olympus.  Ive ran it in the past and was definitely G2G.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jun 3, 2013)

I also agree with the above I don't think color matters too much as long as the product is fresh and quality you are good to go. Make sure you take the proper dose for each pin and keep a good schedule. I like to pin at the same time everyday actually just helps with the schedule.


----------



## ADS-spine (Jun 4, 2013)

I always feel better with darker tren, but its all mental I guess. Plenty of people have had great runs with lighter tren, a lot of us are just used to seeing it as a dark yellow, orangeish-brown substance. Good thing about tren a is you will know in just a few days if its tren a or not.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jun 5, 2013)

Color has no bearing on a steroid's quality.  Tren can vary in color based on both the oil carrier used, as well as the level of oxidation, with higher levels of oxidation resulting in a darker product.


----------



## SFW (Jun 5, 2013)

I think tren just oxidizes faster. Think of a white apple turning brown after a few minutes. My tren e powder was a light yellow color upon arrival. My test e was white. The test eventually turned into a yellowish waxy looking clump, which then became darker than the tren powder. However after the brew, the test was crystal clear yet my tren was honey golden. Same oil, same process. 

I know everyone says its the oil, its the oil. But if youre using the same exact oil and brewing multiple hormones, yet your tren is always darker, you may have questions when a ugl sends you clear tren. 

Ive heard of crystal trenbolone extractions. Maybe your source used that and used very little heat. Or maybe you have pure cotton seed oil with zero hormone in it. Who knows.


----------

